# Struts - jsp site - werte formatieren



## mathon (4. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe in meiner Struts-Webanwendung wo auf einer jsp-site in einer tabelle folgende werte ausgegeben:


```
<table>
<tr>
  <td><h4>Tilgung</h4></td>
  	<logic:iterate id="gtilgung" indexId="ind" name="computeCreditForm" property="tilgung">
  		<td align="right"><bean:write name="gtilgung"/></td>
 	</logic:iterate>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td><h4>Restschuld</h4></td>
  <logic:iterate id="grestschuld" indexId="ind" name="computeCreditForm" property="restschuld">
  	<td align="right"><bean:write name="grestschuld"/></td>
  </logic:iterate>
</tr>
</table>
```

Das Problem ist ich möchte die Werte die in tilgung und restschuld in die tabelle rausgeschrieben werden noch formatieren mit einem tausender punkt. Ich kann das aber nicht vorher in der Action noch machen, da ich die Werte auch noch für eine andere Berechnung brauche. Ist es möglich hier noch die Werte zu formatieren?

danke im voraus

lg


----------



## mlange8801 (4. Jan 2006)

Geht das vielleicht?

```
<table> 
<tr> 
  <td><h4>Tilgung</h4></td> 
     <logic:iterate id="gtilgung" indexId="ind" name="computeCreditForm" property="tilgung"> 
        <td align="right"><bean:write name="gtilgung"  format="#,000.00" /></td> 
   </logic:iterate> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
  <td><h4>Restschuld</h4></td> 
  <logic:iterate id="grestschuld" indexId="ind" name="computeCreditForm" property="restschuld"  format="#,000.00" > 
     <td align="right"><bean:write name="grestschuld"/></td> 
  </logic:iterate> 
</tr> 
</table>
```

bzw. format="#,000" für ohne Nachkommastelle


----------



## mathon (5. Jan 2006)

Hi,

erstmals danke für deine Antwort, das format attribut gibts nur beim bean:write tag wie bei du bei Tilgung angegeben hast. Ich habe es mit diesem format ausprobiert aber leider zeigt er die Werte nicht in dem Format an...

hat noch jemand eine andere Idee wie ich das machen könnte??:bahnhof:

lg mat


----------



## mlange8801 (5. Jan 2006)

> das format attribut gibts nur beim bean:write tag wie bei du bei Tilgung angegeben hast. Ich habe es mit diesem format ausprobiert aber leider zeigt er die Werte nicht in dem Format an



Ja sorry, das war ein copy und paste Fehler - sollte natürlich ins <bean:write Tag.
Also bei mir gibt die JSP

```
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-bean" prefix="bean" %>
<%
pageContext.setAttribute("formattest", new Integer(123456789));
pageContext.setAttribute("formattest2", new Double(1234567.89));
%>
Integer: <bean:write name="formattest" format="#,000" />

Double: <bean:write name="formattest2" format="#,000" />
```
folgendes aus:
Integer: 123.456.789
Double: 1.234.568

Was wird denn bei Dir ausgegeben?


----------



## mathon (5. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

Also die Werte werden ganz normal angezeigt ohne Punkt.


```
<tr>
  								<td><h4>Tilgung</h4></td>
  								<logic:iterate id="gtilgung" indexId="ind" name="computeCreditForm" property="tilgung">
   									<td align="right"><bean:write name="gtilgung" format="#,000"/></td>
 								</logic:iterate>
  							</tr>
  							<tr>
  								<td><h4>Restschuld</h4></td>
  								<logic:iterate id="grestschuld" indexId="ind" name="computeCreditForm" property="restschuld">
   									<td align="right"><bean:write name="grestschuld" format="#,000"/></td>
  								</logic:iterate>
  							</tr>
```

Liegts vielleicht daran, dass es immer String-Arrays sind die durchiteriert werden...? - das Problem ist, dass ich das nicht in der Action vorher ändern kann, da ich sie als String-Arrays dann noch brauche. Gibts da sonst noch eine Möglichkeit, vielleicht den String in einen double umzuwandeln und dann zu formatieren? - direkt halt in der jsp-site...? oder jemand ne andere idee?? :bahnhof:

mfg


----------



## mlange8801 (5. Jan 2006)

> Ich kann das aber nicht vorher in der Action noch machen, da ich die Werte auch noch für eine andere Berechnung brauche.



Daher hatte ich angenommen, dass das numerische Werte sind.
Mit Strings gehts so natürlich nicht.


----------



## mathon (5. Jan 2006)

Naja aber kann man mit bean-write tags bzw. wenn ich die Werte über Forms übergeben ja nur String-Werte definieren...?


----------

